# كورس كامل لبرنامج PowerSHAPE



## خالد فيلافيو (11 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوانى الاعزاء أقدم لكم كورس كامل لاستخدام PowerSHAPE
و هو عبارة عن 26 ملف ورد مع صور توضيحية معد من قبل الشركة المنتجة
لمن يحتاجة 
وهو بلغة انجليزية مبسطة للأصدار الرابع
للتحميل

http://www.zshare.net/download/4837768d8931da/​


لفك الضغط ​

khaled​


ملحوظة : ساقوم برفع كورس مماثل لبرنامج powermill لارتباط البرنامجين ببعضهما
اخوكم فى اللة خالد


----------



## وليد الحديدي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه الجهود أخ خالد ، و إلى مزيد من التقدم و المشاركات المفيدة إن شاء الله .


----------



## أبو عبده (27 نوفمبر 2007)

نشكرك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (29 نوفمبر 2007)

عفوا و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

عفوا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## h2foo3 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## switzerland (21 ديسمبر 2007)

واني اشكرك وأقدر جهدك الرائع


----------



## t_n_t3000 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

this link doesn't work


----------



## MAH_mold (16 يناير 2008)

السيد خالد الرابطة لاتعمل طبعا مشكورة جهودك في نشر العلم و المعرفة بس ياريت تتكرم و ترسل الموضوع على ال***** [email protected]


----------



## وائل عبده (18 يناير 2008)

السيد خالد الرابطة لاتعمل


----------



## كريم الهواري (27 يناير 2008)

معلش يا بشمهندس انا خت البرنامج دة من المعرض الصناعى فى ارض المعارض 

ومحتاج الكورس حمله تانى من فضللك الملف مش موجود


----------



## ENG-COOL (30 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه الجهود أخ خالد ، و إلى مزيد من التقدم و المشاركات المفيدة إن شاء الله


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد صالح محمد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## b4s3m (24 أكتوبر 2009)

broken link


----------



## ELGAMAL (14 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الهوارى عابدين (20 فبراير 2010)

*عفوا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل*​


----------



## الهوارى عابدين (20 فبراير 2010)

اخي الرابطة لاتعمل


----------

